# Loomis and Broderick - "Chris and Jeff Jerk Off" from Jaxx last night...



## eaeolian (May 8, 2006)

This is ridiculous.


----------



## Drew (May 8, 2006)

Damn, lol. 

I know EMG's get a bit of a bad rap, but I definitely prefer Loomis' tone to Broderick's here. I'm not sure how much of that is due to the relative placement of the camera's mic relative to each of their cabs, but Loomis has a bit more upper mids in there and it seems to cut much better. 

Oh, and those two can absolutely BURN.


----------



## Shaman (May 8, 2006)

Goddamn, that was INSANE  

Even the shredding smiley isn't as fast as those guys


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 8, 2006)

That was insane, lol.


----------



## Shawn (May 8, 2006)

That was awesome, those guys can shred, thanks for posting the vid.


----------



## eaeolian (May 8, 2006)

Drew said:


> I know EMG's get a bit of a bad rap, but I definitely prefer Loomis' tone to Broderick's here. I'm not sure how much of that is due to the relative placement of the camera's mic relative to each of their cabs, but Loomis has a bit more upper mids in there and it seems to cut much better.



It was the camera being off-axis - Steph was sitting right in front of Jeff's amp. Chris' tone was actually better than Jeff's, IMO - he cut, but was nice and fat, too.


----------



## Drew (May 8, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> It was the camera being off-axis - Steph was sitting right in front of Jeff's amp. Chris' tone was actually better than Jeff's, IMO - he cut, but was nice and fat, too.



Hmm. Clearly I need to shut up, buy a Hellraiser, and do some comparison of my own. 

(I will say that, after giving Chris's Hellraiser a run through my Nomad, mahogany still isn't really my thing, but the maple-topped C7 with an extended scale, fixed bridge, and EMG's do the "mahogany" sound much better than anything else I've played to this point in my playing career, and while it's tough to say through all that gain, I like many of the same things about Loomis' tone that I did about the Hellraiser - good mid-to-upper mids coupled with enough brightness to preserve clarity)

Anyway, thanks tremendously for getting that on film and linking it up here.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 8, 2006)

I nearly came when I saw that...


----------



## Doctor J (May 8, 2006)

Have a change of pants to hand


----------



## jacksonplayer (May 8, 2006)

Noodles, eaeolian and I were all at that show last night. I think you'd have to say that Chris Broderick is doing a pretty good job in Nevermore...  

Jeff's Schecter definitely 'cut through' a little better than Chris's RG1527, though.


----------



## Kotex (May 8, 2006)

Holy shit. Man those dudes are hella good .Now I gotta go practice.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 8, 2006)

> 1527 7 string guitars with Bare Knuckle pickups in the bridge and neck position. I prefer those pickups because the custom is loud and has more note projection than any other pickup I've heard.


From Broderick's site


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (May 8, 2006)

I just finished tabbing it a few minutes ago.


Looks like Chris goes sans lock nuts, with locking tuners, on his floyd. IIRC, he only used it for vibrato last night anyway.


----------



## Drew (May 8, 2006)

Oh, Chris is in Nevermore now? I figured he was there with Evergrey. What happened to Steve Smyth?


----------



## Sentient (May 8, 2006)

Drew said:


> Oh, Chris is in Nevermore now? I figured he was there with Evergrey. What happened to Steve Smyth?


Steve Smyth sick


----------



## String Seraphim (May 8, 2006)

I believe kidney failure if I'm remembering right. Chris is filling in for him.


----------



## Drew (May 8, 2006)

Damn... That sucks. :/

Oh, and I merged the two threads about this video.


----------



## eaeolian (May 8, 2006)

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> I just finished tabbing it a few minutes ago.



Uh huh. What did you do, email Chris for it? 



Oogadee Boogadee said:


> Looks like Chris goes sans lock nuts, with locking tuners, on his floyd. IIRC, he only used it for vibrato last night anyway.



Yeah, he doesn't really use it for extreme stuff, and his others are 7321s.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 8, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Uh huh. What did you do, email Chris for it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he doesn't really use it for extreme stuff, and his others are 7321s.


Some extremly good and anti-aliased super-slo-mo video


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 8, 2006)

That was truly incredible.

Jeff = speed king. Nice phrasing.

Chris - fucking sweep master, gawdamn.

Those guys are the shit, and compliment each other very well in this vid. I'm fuckin' jealous. I would have loved to have been there.

Great post, Mike.


----------



## eaeolian (May 8, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Those guys are the shit, and compliment each other very well in this vid. I'm fuckin' jealous. I would have loved to have been there.



When they dropped into the "Jet to Jet" solo piece at the end, our singer Nick leaned over to me and said "that sound you just heard was 300 guitarists coming". 

My jaw was hanging open, for sure.


----------



## noodles (May 8, 2006)

Oogadee Boogadee and I were sitting side stage watching that go down. Even the guys from Evergrey had their jaws on the floor. I felt as if time suddenly reversed twenty years, and I was staring at a crowd full of girls with too much hairspray and guys in denim jackets. Awesome displays of shred that make me want give up guitar and join a jug band. 

Oh, and for the curious, Loomis uses 2.0mm Tortex Sharps. I'm pretty sure that is where a lot of the attack came from. He was playing through a Krankenstein halfstack. Broderick was playing through an Engl Powerball and Krankenstein 4x12. I much preferred the thickness from the Engl.


----------



## angryman (May 8, 2006)

Absofuckinlutely awesome


----------



## noodles (May 8, 2006)

Funny thing is, what Mike titled this thread is almost exactly what it is called on the set.


----------



## Drew (May 8, 2006)

Ok, remember I'm a 25-year-old guy who picked up the guitar thanks to Cobain, missed the 80's, and then spent most of the mid-to-late 90's listening to blues - 

"Jet to Jet?" That arpeggio run sounds awfully familiar, but...


----------



## 7slinger (May 8, 2006)

man, kind of at a loss for words after seeing that...I'd love to ram a solo like that down an audience's throat sometime...next gig, I guess


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (May 8, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> When they dropped into the "Jet to Jet" solo piece at the end, our singer Nick leaned over to me and said "that sound you just heard was 300 guitarists coming".
> 
> My jaw was hanging open, for sure.




Nick's comment and your subsequent statement do NOT go well back-to-back.

You are gross.


----------



## Firebeard (May 8, 2006)

That was fucking awesome.


----------



## Akrin (May 8, 2006)

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> Nick's comment and your subsequent statement do NOT go well back-to-back.
> 
> You are gross.


----------



## noodles (May 8, 2006)

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> Nick's comment and your subsequent statement do NOT go well back-to-back.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 8, 2006)

I think the resemblance to the track list was intentional


----------



## Cancer (May 8, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> That was truly incredible.
> 
> Jeff = speed king. Nice phrasing.
> 
> ...




Yes folks, this is what happens when Adult responsiblilities crop up, bite you in the ass, an take your ticket money....

I am SOOO MAD I MISSED THIS SHOW NOW....


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 8, 2006)

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> Nick's comment and your subsequent statement do NOT go well back-to-back.
> 
> You are gross.


Yeah that was pretty awesome, lol.


----------



## Mark. A (May 9, 2006)

OMFG Loomis is so clean


----------



## Michael (May 9, 2006)

Warrel Dane's hat is sooooo coool!


----------



## Rick (May 9, 2006)

I quit.


----------



## grimmchaos (May 9, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> I quit.



My sentiments exactly.....those two have more talent in the tip of their pinky than I ever will in a lifetime of playing....badass I say, badass.


----------



## Chris (May 9, 2006)

Man. If Nevermore ever got a singer that was... Less.. Something. :\

Picture this band with Robert Lowe from Solitude Aeturnus, for example. Godlike.


----------



## Jerich (May 10, 2006)

man Chris you are seriously into S.A. that is soooo fucking cool....did you get "DownFall" yet?


PS .....JEFF/Chris RULE:


----------



## bulb (May 10, 2006)

haha that show was badass!
I actually got invited by Jeff to go check them out and got to hang out before and after the show, and the dude is so damn humble and cool about his skills!!! I have to say after seeing that show, i seriously felt like giving up guitar haha!


----------



## Ancestor (May 10, 2006)

Nice! Especially the Yngwie harmony at the end. Yngwie used that riff on another song besides Jet to Jet, too.

That was fun! More of that, please.


----------



## eaeolian (May 10, 2006)

bulb said:


> haha that show was badass!
> I actually got invited by Jeff to go check them out and got to hang out before and after the show, and the dude is so damn humble and cool about his skills!!! I have to say after seeing that show, i seriously felt like giving up guitar haha!



Then I guarantee I saw you there, if you were inside at soundcheck. Jeff is a very cool - and humble - guy. He's changed so much, too - it used to be pulling teeth to get him to talk, and now he's much more outgoing.


----------



## noodles (May 10, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> He's changed so much, too - it used to be pulling teeth to get him to talk, and now he's much more outgoing.



He actually walked up to me and said hi after soundcheck. I was just standing there when he walked up to the merch booth, and he just stuck out his hand and said, "Hi, I'm Jeff." It took every once of my strength to not go fanboy and say, "No, you're fucking God! Could you rub some of your mojo off on my guitar?"  

Very gracious guy. I love how he throws horns in every picture he takes:







How do you play faster than Broderick? Damn...


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 10, 2006)

noodles said:


> How do you play faster than Broderick? Damn...


Obviously he has genes from Chuck Norris.


----------



## bulb (May 10, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Then I guarantee I saw you there, if you were inside at soundcheck. Jeff is a very cool - and humble - guy. He's changed so much, too - it used to be pulling teeth to get him to talk, and now he's much more outgoing.


I wasnt inside at soundcheck unfortunately cuz i was still at work haha! But its possible we saw each other, im the brown guy with long hair and a loud mouth haha! I think i was wearing an ion dissonance shirt...


----------



## fathead (May 10, 2006)

That was fucking awesome. A little while back I found out that In Flames, Nevermore, Throwdown, and Evergrey were coming to the Orbit Room this weekend. Went home and started running around the kitchen completely stoked to be able to see Loomis live and yelling we had to get tickets "right fucking now". I was completely beside myself with glee until my girlfriend pointed out that my kid brother was getting married that afternoon and there is no way we could make it.


----------



## jacksonplayer (May 10, 2006)

fathead said:


> I was completely beside myself with glee until my girlfriend pointed out that my kid brother was getting married that afternoon and there is no way we could make it.



Well, considering that some dude proposed to his girlfriend onstage during the Evergrey set at Jaxx, maybe you should have convinced your kid brother to hold his wedding onstage during the Nevermore set. Can you imagine Warrel conducting the ceremony???


----------



## eaeolian (May 10, 2006)

bulb said:


> I think i was wearing an ion dissonance shirt...



Nah, I'd have noticed that!


----------



## Chris (May 10, 2006)

Jerich said:


> man Chris you are seriously into S.A. that is soooo fucking cool....did you get "DownFall" yet?



Of course. I have 'em all. 

[action=Chris]administers some SA right now[/action]


----------



## fathead (May 10, 2006)

jacksonplayer said:


> Well, considering that some dude proposed to his girlfriend onstage during the Evergrey set at Jaxx, maybe you should have convinced your kid brother to hold his wedding onstage during the Nevermore set. Can you imagine Warrel conducting the ceremony???



Now that would be a sight. Especially considering that we would have to convince his fiance that they were opening for Billy Ray Cyrus to pull that off.


----------



## noodles (May 10, 2006)

fathead said:


> Especially considering that we would have to convince his fiance that they were opening for Billy Ray Cyrus to pull that off.



You seriously need to convince your brother to dump her then.


----------



## Drew (May 10, 2006)

noodles said:


> You seriously need to convince your brother to dump her then.



I'll forgive anything, even bad taste in music, for the right girl. 






(Ahh, Keira, how I love thee... let me count the ways... )


----------



## noodles (May 10, 2006)

Drew said:


> I'll forgive anything, even bad taste in music, for the right girl.



Billy Ray Cyrus is not music.


----------



## fathead (May 10, 2006)

noodles said:


> Billy Ray Cyrus is not music.



Amen to that. It would be awfully hard for me to date a non-metal loving chick. And if she was into the whole mulletted crooning about horse love she better be able to attend metal concerts with a smile on her face because there have been a ton of good ones here in the last couple of years. I wish my brother and his soon to be bride all the best but putting the kibosh on Nevermore and In Flames has made me a very unhappy camper.


----------



## noodles (May 10, 2006)

fathead said:


> Amen to that. It would be awfully hard for me to date a non-metal loving chick. And if she was into the whole mulletted crooning about horse love she better be able to attend metal concerts with a smile on her face because there have been a ton of good ones here in the last couple of years. I wish my brother and his soon to be bride all the best but putting the kibosh on Nevermore and In Flames has made me a very unhappy camper.



I love my sister to death, but if she got married on a day Nevermore came through, and I knew the reception was going to be chock full of country music, then she would have to understand that I'd be at the wedding and skipping out on the reception. I'm family, and she can't kick me out. If she tries, well, her loss, because there is absolutely no way that I would be able to tolerate four hours of stupid line dancing when I know that Nevermore is down the street, tearing it up.


----------



## fathead (May 10, 2006)

Even if I skip the reception I'm screwed. It's a late afternoon wedding and we'll be about an hour and a half from GR not counting the stop to change clothes. And worse yet I'm in charge of putting away the reception tables and chairs. I won't be able to drink my way through the line dancing either because if all the gear isn't put away by a certain time the hall hits them with a big overcharge. So liquor to drown my sorrows will also be a no-go. Why oh why have the guitars gods forsaken me? Who knows when Loomis will be back.


----------



## eaeolian (May 10, 2006)

Drew said:


> (Ahh, Keira, how I love thee... let me count the ways... )



I believe you'll just have to make do with the dress.


----------



## noodles (May 10, 2006)

^ False. Canceled. 

Seriously, when it is your turn to get married, make sure to hire a very loud, very obnoxious metal band, and put your brother and his wife in charge of the reception in the same capacity as you. Let them feel your pain.



eaeolian said:


> I believe you'll just have to make do with the dress.



 Point: Mike


----------



## fathead (May 10, 2006)

noodles said:


> ^ False. Canceled.
> Seriously, when it is your turn to get married, make sure to hire a very loud, very obnoxious metal band, and put your brother and his wife in charge of the reception in the same capacity as you. Let them feel your pain.



Can't do it. I know too many divorced people to get married. I'll get that little bastard somehow.


----------



## eaeolian (May 10, 2006)

noodles said:


> Seriously, when it is your turn to get married, make sure to hire a very loud, very obnoxious metal band, and put your brother and his wife in charge of the reception in the same capacity as you. Let them feel your pain.



Brave played at my wedding. Does that count? 

(Oh, and it was my wife's idea.  )


----------



## noodles (May 11, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Brave played at my wedding. Does that count?



No, because they're not a loud, obnoxious metal band.  

Side note: Dawn and I have been...uh, discussing...the music plans for the reception. I think we've decided we want two bands: one more suitable for the calmer part of the reception that involved the dancing and whatnot, and a loud, obnoxious metal band that will chase out all the old people. We're metalheads, but we don't want to chase out everyone but us, Division, and our friends thirty minutes in.


----------



## telecaster90 (May 13, 2006)

Sick sick video. Chris is insane at sweeps and Jeff's alternate picking stuff was clean as balls. I gotta see if they're comin to Charlotte!


----------



## ohmk (Jun 19, 2006)

I was there right behind the camera almost at the rail. I think it was my favorite show of my life so far! (And I've seen bodom, gigantour, and metallica)

the division guys were great too! i brought some friends of mine that aren't into metal, and they loved division and evergrey the most. kickass show!


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks for the support, bro!

Next time you catch Division, be sure to stop by and say hi!

James


----------



## ohmk (Jun 19, 2006)

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> Thanks for the support, bro!
> 
> Next time you catch Division, be sure to stop by and say hi!
> 
> James



I got to see you trying to sell your tickets before the show! hehe

dunno if you forgot, but this is that caleb guy, i bought my tix from you!


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Jun 20, 2006)

ohmk said:


> I got to see you trying to sell your tickets before the show! hehe
> 
> dunno if you forgot, but this is that caleb guy, i bought my tix from you!




ahhhh, I remember you, Caleb - you bought 3 from me.


Dude, you're going to make my head explode. You have like 4 names now.... Ohmk, Omni, Belacs, Caleb. Hmmmm. A rearranging and acronymization is in order. COOB?


----------



## ohmk (Jun 20, 2006)

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> ahhhh, I remember you, Caleb - you bought 3 from me.
> 
> 
> Dude, you're going to make my head explode. You have like 4 names now.... Ohmk, Omni, Belacs, Caleb. Hmmmm. A rearranging and acronymization is in order. COOB?



i know, im stupid. sooner or later i won't be able to remember usernames for all the places i go


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Jun 30, 2006)

i just got a high quality bootleg from an audience recording that has much better sound quality.

i will always love Loomis' aggressive "attitude" playing... but holy whores Chris has fingers cleaner and faster than fucking god!


----------



## Lankles (Jul 10, 2006)

What is the deal with "HopePoisoned" and his comments?  

The thing that drives me insane is that people who spread contempt like that never risk exposing their own tastes yet they're willing to lambast everyone elses. 

Slobberworthy video though.


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 10, 2006)

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> i just got a high quality bootleg from an audience recording that has much better sound quality.
> 
> i will always love Loomis' aggressive "attitude" playing... but holy whores Chris has fingers cleaner and faster than fucking god!



Broderick's technique is as clean as I've ever seen anyone do it. He's just insane.


----------



## noodles (Jul 10, 2006)

Lankles said:


> What is the deal with "HopePoisoned" and his comments?



He's too stupid to realize that the tone is bad because it's coming through the mic on a camcorder.


----------



## Oguz286 (Jul 10, 2006)

Why cant i see Division and Nevermore wanking off on stage like you guys?!?!   Damn my parents for not coming to America instead of Holland  

Ah well, they sure 0wn my ass at playing


----------



## Spoongirl (Jul 10, 2006)

jeff loomis is really outstanding, and the other guy too. I prefeer the "other guy's" tone, not too cutting and high as loomis.

anyway, I still don't know why I'm not into nevermore at all.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 10, 2006)

Spoongirl said:


> jeff loomis is really outstanding, and the other guy too. I prefeer the "other guy's" tone, not too cutting and high as loomis.


----------



## Oguz286 (Jul 10, 2006)

Spoongirl said:


> jeff loomis is really outstanding, and the other guy too. I prefeer the "other guy's" tone, not too cutting and high as loomis.
> 
> anyway, I still don't know why I'm not into nevermore at all.



I too have no idea why you're not into nevermore while you should. Let me give you a few tips/whatever.

1. Jeff Loomis
2. Friggin awesome band
3. Terrific music
4. Jeff Loomis
5. Schecter Hellraiser
6. The big guy (Jeff)
7. Metal 

and last but certainly not least: Jeff FRIGGIN Loomis  

I guess that should give you the small push you need  Oh and you're welcome


----------



## Naren (Jul 11, 2006)

I know why I'm not into Nevermore. I hate the singer's voice. I like everything else. The music is great. I just really don't like the singer's voice and the way he sings.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Jul 12, 2006)

Oguz286 said:


> I too have no idea why you're not into nevermore while you should. Let me give you a few tips/whatever.
> 
> 1. Jeff Loomis
> 2. Friggin awesome band
> ...



Dude... reasons 8 through 100 are Van Williams.



eaeolian said:


> Broderick's technique is as clean as I've ever seen anyone do it. He's just insane.




i need to correct myself here... i was confused at who was who (i know - the whammy bar gives it away if anything)....

on the bootleg, it's Jeff who sounds super duper clean, when compared to the cell phone vid (of course, chris is still clean too, but the cell footage wasn't able to capture jeff's cleanliness as much b/c of mic distortion). 

On the boot, Jeff's picking hand sounds phenominal. I think it has to do with the fact that the boot was recorded through a limiter of sorts which prevented mic distortion. the cell couldn't handle it! you can tell by the vid that the cell recording was taken right in front of jeff's amp.

And about the tone.....
Chris might have a warmer tone, especially since he might have a more legato touch (anybody would when compared to Jeff), but on the boot, Jeff's tone isn't as brittle as the cell recording protrays it to be. It was just a matter of cell phone mic distortion.


----------



## bulb (Jul 12, 2006)

Both jeff and chris are phenomenal players. But it really just disturbs me at how clean Jeff is, especially in the moment on stage with the adrenaline and all, for me personally i find that ridiculous! I remember the godless arps too, fucking flawless! It was a welcome slap in the face and definitely a bar raiser that night!
As for the tone, there is a very simple reason chris's tone was better that night: Engl powerball. You just cant go wrong with one of those. And even though i dont like krank amps at all i have to say i was suprised with how good it sounded that night considering i couldnt coax a single decent sound out of one! But still the powerball was better haha!


----------

